# Black And White Photos Post 'Em



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

Thought I might start a thread dedicated to black and white images and/or toned images. My preference is generally towards making b&w or toned images (shooting digital & converting). If you like post up your black and whites!

I shot this image over the weekend. while shooting something else I saw my friend there and screamed to him, don't move! took the shot and worked it up that night.

FYI shot w/ my trusty s90 worked up in LR 3 and finished in CS5. I just started using LR and CS5 last fall. Prior to that I was using CS2 and using channel mixer to convert to black and white.









Looking forward to seeing some of your pics!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

*Taken near Boulder City Nevada*


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

Great photos! Its so refreshing to see B&W images when we are surrounded by so much colour.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

This one's from a roll of Ilford HP5+ I shot last summer


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Trees in the mist


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

aerius said:


> This one's from a roll of Ilford HP5+ I shot last summer


Great pic! Excellent to see a B&W that isnt digital (not saying the others are, this photographer just happened to post the type of film they used).


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_2530 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_2536 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

This wasn't bike related, but it's always been one of my favorites. 
I took this during a pow wow at the Grand canyon.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Not exactly a trail picture but here is a sprocket with some chain.  I have a few hiking B&W pictures but I tend not to risk my manual cameras in a bike crash; and some of them are too heavy for trail use anyway (8x10 etc)  .










Fomapan100, Exakta, Flektogon 20


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

*D.IN.O Race 2011*

Taken during the last race of 2011 at Town Run Trail in Indianapolis, Indiana. Check out my flickr for one more at D.IN.O Race 2011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Good times! by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Gooseberry Mesa*


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*More Gooseberry...*


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

*Gallup NM*


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

StiHacka said:


> Not exactly a trail picture but here is a sprocket with some chain.  I have a few hiking B&W pictures but I tend not to risk my manual cameras in a bike crash; and some of them are too heavy for trail use anyway (8x10 etc)  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fricking awesome! great grain... most B/W just look like a color pic converted. this looks like a true BW.

what lense and camera?


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

broomhandle said:


> what lense and camera?


Thank you for your kind words Broomhandle. Camera: Exakta RTL 1000, lens: Carl Zeiss Jena Flektogon 4/20. Both are marvels of East German engineering from 1970s but I took the picture only a couple years ago.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

StiHacka said:


> Thank you for your kind words Broomhandle. Camera: Exakta RTL 1000, lens: Carl Zeiss Jena Flektogon 4/20. Both are marvels of East German engineering from 1970s but I took the picture only a couple years ago.


so thats why it looks like film.... haha

I agree with German Engineering. I shoot with Leica.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

StiHacka said:


> Not exactly a trail picture but here is a sprocket with some chain.  I have a few hiking B&W pictures but I tend not to risk my manual cameras in a bike crash; and some of them are too heavy for trail use anyway (8x10 etc)  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice man!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

bikephotog said:


> Taken during the last race of 2011 at Town Run Trail in Indianapolis, Indiana. Check out my flickr for one more at D.IN.O Race 2011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


cool race shot! really shows some intensity between the two racers.


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

AndyN said:


>


digging this one!


----------



## csf (Apr 28, 2007)

some nice images here fellas. glad to see some b&w interest! here's a pic of my new road bike, b&w of course!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

SingleSpeed y Sandia Mts


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

MTBNate said:


> SingleSpeed y Sandia Mts


Was this one taken with a flash? It almost looks like your bike in front of a poster. 
I <3 NM, too.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

StiHacka said:


> Was this one taken with a flash? It almost looks like your bike in front of a poster.
> I <3 NM, too.


I cant remember, but probably.

I'll use the flash on point-n-shoot for fill.

I don't do B&W very often, usually I am snapping blazing color pix of sunsets from the Foothills trails above ABQ.


----------



## brycej (Feb 29, 2012)

Self portrait using a rock as a tripod and holding the track stand waiting for the 20 second timer release. It was fun and allowed me to rest for a technical section I am usually to gassed to get through clean but styled it today.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

brycej said:


> Self portrait using a rock as a tripod and holding the track stand waiting for the 20 second timer release. It was fun and allowed me to rest for a technical section I am usually to gassed to get through clean but styled it today.


Nice soft glow. :thumbsup: PP or some filter/grease?


----------



## brycej (Feb 29, 2012)

*Hood River Photographer*



StiHacka said:


> Nice soft glow. :thumbsup: PP or some filter/grease?


 Photo Shop action, image wash layer mask, and a general curves bump up the brightness.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

brycej said:


> Self portrait using a rock as a tripod and holding the track stand waiting for the 20 second timer release. It was fun and allowed me to rest for a technical section I am usually to gassed to get through clean but styled it today.


Awesome photo!


----------



## double_b (May 31, 2007)

Nice job man. On the set up, the execution and the result!! :thumbsup:

I am a sucker for individual trees. To do a self portrait on your bike is even cooler.


----------



## brycej (Feb 29, 2012)

double_b said:


> Nice job man. On the set up, the execution and the result!! :thumbsup:
> 
> I am a sucker for individual trees. To do a self portrait on your bike is even cooler.


 I am happy with the way it turned out. I am stoked a print is on order. Thanks guys for the positive feedback in the self port shot. I need to get a small tripod to rise with.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Def. not on par with the tree shot above buuuuut here goes ....


----------



## lmaj16 (Mar 10, 2012)

love all these pics everyone. well done. makes me want to take my canon d40 along for a ride.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is a historic cabin, built in 1869 by William Burgess. This is along the Falcon Trail, on the United States Air Force Academy.


William Burgess cabin by bbaker22, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Dramatic skies, big ponderosa pines swaying in the wind, deep breath... aaahh!


----------



## zona98 (Mar 12, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]
Taken in an old saloon located in a long since abandoned mining town in Western Montana.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

zona98 said:


> Taken in an old saloon located in a long since abandoned mining town in Western Montana.


That is a lovely B&W picture, well done. Digital or silver halides?


----------



## brycej (Feb 29, 2012)

zona98 said:


> Taken in an old saloon located in a long since abandoned mining town in Western Montana.


 A little bit of HDR?


----------



## zona98 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, StiHacka! Just a plain vanilla digital image. Shot in color and coverted to B&W.

brycej, no HDR. I believe I shot in automatic mode and used the flash to pick up the detail inside. It completely blew out the outside, but I was able to somewhat control that through PS.


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## brycej (Feb 29, 2012)

zona98 that is crazy how well you pulled back the highlights if they were blown out. The flash is driving me crazy on this one I can't see shadows that let me know where the flash was set. I also don't see any fall off with the flash. Everything is illuminated evenly... and the out side bright light is not blown out either. This is why I thought HDR


----------



## zona98 (Mar 12, 2011)

brycej - I revisited the image, and I was mistaken about using the flash. I used the flash on another, similar shot, but not this one. This was, however, taken in auto mode. The image may be more a testament of my PS skills than my photography skills. I learned a thing or two during 6-7 months of fighting overexposure problems with a new lens (an L for that matter, which was later declared faulty by Canon). Here's the original RAW image converted with no adjustments:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zona98 (Mar 12, 2011)

Here are two images of the Scioto Mile Bridge captured during a trip to Columbus.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Shot quite a few years ago now, using 4x5 field camera and something called _film_! 

Outside of Portage Alaska.


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

My old Enduro


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

El Salt said:


> Shot quite a few years ago now, using 4x5 field camera and something called _film_!
> 
> Outside of Portage Alaska.


Ahhh, lovely! Let me guess. A Linhof Technika IV, 150/5.6 Symmar, Ilford Delta 100 souped in HC 110. :thumbsup:

Ok I know I am most likely completely wrong but it was a fun game to play. Love it. What scanner?

EDit: I noticed the "few years ago" part too late.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

StiHacka said:


> Ahhh, lovely! Let me guess. A Linhof Technika IV, 150/5.6 Symmar, Ilford Delta 100 souped in HC 110. :thumbsup:
> 
> Ok I know I am most likely completely wrong but it was a fun game to play. Love it. What scanner?
> 
> EDit: I noticed the "few years ago" part too late.


Well close. Toyo 45A / Rodenstock 150mm / T-Max 100 @ 80 ISO / HC110

Not my scanner, but current Epson flatbread, scanned to 150mb file. I have it printed to 20x24.

I think (w/o) pulling the neg, shot 1989?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

"Head Shot"

How about this one?

Back alley behind beauty school in Culver City, CA.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Jeff Jones Spaceframe ridden by Scott Felter on the South Shore of Vancouver Island.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

El Salt said:


> "Head Shot"
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> Back alley behind beauty school in Culver City, CA.


Excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

Epic pics


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

vikb said:


> Jeff Jones Spaceframe ridden by Scott Felter on the South Shore of Vancouver Island[/URL].


Great photograph, great composition, great tonality, oh and a great MTBing shot!


----------



## Colorado CJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Just a quick shot of a U.P. engine heading up the canyon. Taken while out prospecting my claim on the side of the creek bank. Pentax Kx with a Super Takumar 35mm F3.5 lens at F5.6 and 100 ISO


Train-25-March-2012 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

*D.IN.O Race 2011*

Last race of the year at Town Run Trail in Indianapolis.


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

*Town Run Trail, Indianapolis, Indiana*

Last D.IN.O race of the year for 2011.


----------



## bikephotog (Feb 16, 2012)

*Town Run Trail, Indianapolis, Indiana*

Taken during the last D.IN.O race of the year for 2011. Second image is of my Singlespeed SE Stout 29er on the trail.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

El Salt said:


> Great photograph, great composition, great tonality, oh and a great MTBing shot!


Thanks got a colour version of that shot published on the Jeff Jones Bikes homepage...:thumbsup:


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

I used to do a lot of photography untill I had to sell all my gear.

this is shot with a bronica ETRS and kodak 125 plus-x film


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Snow blowing across the road on my way into work back in December.. it's B&W version of this iPhone pic. I really dig the bleak starkness of the winter image.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^Great image, a classy composition of that scene. Image how much more successful it would be if you had used a higher quality camera and lens... not!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> ^^^Great image, a classy composition of that scene. Image how much more successful it would be if you had used a higher quality camera and lens... not!


Are you saying, "it's not about the" camera?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

MTBNate said:


> Are you saying, "it's not about the" camera?


eye sir!

:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Lately I've been taking some iPhone pix from moving vehicles, that have an abstractness about them. Here's an example:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Since we are posting trees! Near Devils Elbow, east of the Mendocino NF in central CA.


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

A collection of very fine work ... hats off to all.

Some shots from SE Oz.

The Charcoal Range, of the Great Dividing Range.










The start of the melt, the Brindabella Ranges.










Twilight with Kangaroos, Pittman's Creek Travelling Stock Reserve, New South Wales South Coast.










The mountains of the Murrumbidgee, the Great Dividing Range.










Warren.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Downtown Chicago


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

A trail in White Mountains, NH


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Manzano Mts Mesa, NM


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

better camera


----------



## PDutch (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, this thread was an unexpected treat. Nice photos, all.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

MTBNate said:


> better camera


Obviously a lot more info in this image but I find the first very charming in the manner of a Steichen. It also has a cool compositional dynamic going on that is enhanced by the simplicity. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*A mild winter.*

The only snow ride of the season here in MA.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Obviously a lot more info in this image but I find the first very charming in the manner of a Steichen. It also has a cool compositional dynamic going on that is enhanced by the simplicity. :thumbsup:


Sometimes I just get lucky, but I try to apply things I've learned from my pro buddies.


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

*Wow, alot of good stuff....*

I just found this forum. For as long as I've been on MTBR, that's pathetic!


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

from yesterday morning...


IMG_4648 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_4649 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_4636 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_4637 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

In Vegas this week for work and visited the Neon Boneyard (iPhone 4):


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

From a local CX race last fall


----------



## runningchicken (Apr 15, 2010)

So many great pics!


----------



## Keithb85 (Apr 22, 2012)

B&W pics look sweet


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Long exposure, this was taken in near total blackness...


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

All outside of Moab, Utah, last January.
























Midwinter light in the desert is just peaches.​


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Pecos River at Carlsbad, NM


----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

Here's a picture of the crankset on my SS.


ENO


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

GoPro Hero2 mounted on forks of wifes Anthem X 29er 0


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Pretty new to photography still so I havent played with too many B&W's... took these at Sea Otter the morning of the DH race because I was trying to get good fog photos..... Any thoughts are appreciated....


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

​


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Cactus


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Alabama Hills with Mt. Whitney


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Shep Huntwood (Apr 29, 2008)

I really like a lot of the shots in this thread. Very inspiring.

I've got a number of biking-related B&W shots posted to Flickr and am slowly trying to build my photography skills. Here are a few I especially like (click each photo to go to a larger image):

    

More (both in color and black & white) here: My bike photos on Flickr


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

IMG_6500 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


IMG_6511 by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Lower Big Quil River Trail by Boots46, on Flickr

Not as nice as some of the others, just a snap from my iPhone.


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Shep Huntwood said:


> I really like a lot of the shots in this thread. Very inspiring.
> 
> I've got a number of biking-related B&W shots posted to Flickr and am slowly trying to build my photography skills. Here are a few I especially like (click each photo to go to a larger image):
> 
> ...


Love the crisp look to your pics.


----------



## Krueger11083 (Jun 29, 2012)

Great photos!


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*Mi Casa*
_ABQ, NM_


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*A classic ABQ Summer Cloud Day*
iPhone 4S


----------



## HRP (Apr 21, 2012)

One from today's CCCX @ Fort Ord.


----------



## maaland (May 5, 2007)

Lots of talented photographers on here!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Awesome images in here...










- Self Portrait


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Ubehebe Crater, Death Valley


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

I like using a Paladium tone on my B&W conversions.


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Here are some of my Bw pics:


----------



## SoWal_MTBer (Jan 4, 2012)

jesse101 said:


> Here are some of my Bw pics:


Whoa! Great pic. It's easier when your subject looks this good though!


----------



## jesse101 (May 23, 2011)

Lol thanks man


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Death Valley*

The crystal clear desert air at Zabriskie Point / Manly Beacon as the moon sets to the west.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is my version of the Zabriskie point taken with a 4x5 field view camera and a 135mm Symmar-S, taken during unusual summer storms. :devil:









It most likely deserves a better crop.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

StiHacka said:


> Here is my version of the Zabriskie point taken with a 4x5 field view camera and a 135mm Symmar-S, taken during unusual summer storms. :devil:
> 
> It most likely deserves a better crop.


Ahhh, great clouds! I get out to DV once or twice a year. Haven't shot my Toyo 45A in quite a while now. I like the crop. Like the foreground (dark to light / left to right).


----------



## Bleedin' Bill (Oct 19, 2006)

McCall, Idaho


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

some i made


----------



## JoyRide_21 (Jul 14, 2012)

There's a lot of beautiful pictures in here!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Sandia Mountains Foothills Trail
ABQ, NM


----------



## Greng Matin (Jul 8, 2012)

*Mangkreng*

from HTC One X


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are a few of my medium format film shots...


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

The California Central Coast this past week - July 23, 2012.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful work El Salt!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

StiHacka said:


> Beautiful work El Salt!


Yeah, you get my vote. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Yeah, you get my vote. :thumbsup:


Thanks!  You're making me blush!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Two from an off-the-beaten-path route near Moab.




Taken last November when the light was low and creamy all day long, and we had the place to ourselves.​


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

That second one is killer! Good work.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

My flickr Flickr: KneerunA's Photostream


P1080111 by KneerunA, on Flickr


P1080126 by KneerunA, on Flickr


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Cuz moar Ma Duce is awesome!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^^^Atv and horse eliminator?


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> ^^^Atv and horse eliminator?


Bingo!


----------



## BouncingSoul33 (Mar 23, 2006)

A few from a ride around DC after the big snow storm we had a few years back:


----------



## timmyboy188 (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, some amazing photos, some I really wish had color too!


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## Dr Wankel (Oct 2, 2007)

The post ride goods.


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

Some great stuff in here


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*A few of the better pics*

i've taken with my rebel t3 and playing around, so much fun capturing pixels


----------



## anthonypazsd (Oct 9, 2006)

Love this thread!


----------



## cmadd (Feb 12, 2011)

*Down by the River*


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

railin it...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

From prospector this evening


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*and another*

from prospector


----------



## hothands (Oct 3, 2012)

Ericmopar said:


> This wasn't bike related, but it's always been one of my favorites.
> I took this during a pow wow at the Grand canyon.
> 
> View attachment 676928


sick picture!


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Sometime last year...


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## y0chang (Oct 10, 2012)

great shots all, some should be in magazines.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## cmadd (Feb 12, 2011)

On a ride in Wales


----------



## StumpyH (Oct 11, 2012)

I have to put my .02 in here and just say, I went thru EVERY page of this post, some of these scenic shots are nothing short of totally breathtaking, totally inspiring, some shots you just SO wana grab a bike and Go for it, others just put you in the mindset of, OtherWorldly... Beautiful work, you shutter bugs!! Please Keep it up!! 
Really nice work...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a few from this last weekend*

near Zion in SW Utah


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*a few from the bike*

that was in my stand today


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## six8fbird (Nov 7, 2012)

Slick Rock black & whites


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Great day in October riding with my wife.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Did an impromtu self-portrait sequence earlier today.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Pulls me right in... it would be even stronger IMO if you cropped a fifth off the top but that's not a criticism. Nice.


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Exiting Coyote Cyn wash


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

*ABQ's Sandia Mts*
iPhone 4S


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Joshua Tree National Park - December 1, 2012


----------



## Cpi-2012 (Feb 6, 2012)

Really amazing black and white photos collection. There are some pictures are outstanding. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

Tis the Season...


----------



## waz0wski (Mar 23, 2012)

IMG_0899.jpg by waz0wski


IMG_3417.jpg by waz0wski


IMG_9307.jpg by waz0wski


----------



## dominikusbw (Apr 28, 2012)

my dirty monkey...
taken with LG Optimus L7...


----------



## Ginger51 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Waterfall!!!*


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Tree Top - Sites, CA December 24, 2012*










Driving west out of Maxwell, CA in Northern California's central valley while visiting the in-laws for Christmas.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

El Salt said:


> *Tree Top - Sites, CA December 24, 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## MTBFOFUN (Dec 29, 2012)

*Black and White I-74*

Image taken in Davenport, IA of our old crappy ugly bridge but luckily it looks great in B&W with some Grit to it.


----------



## invisibleghosts (Dec 31, 2012)

I love that last one! It took a moment for me to realize the cars!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Colorado River west of Fruita, Colorado.


----------



## Seb89135 (May 5, 2011)

High desert


----------



## C-Kryt (Jan 2, 2013)

Fantastic Shots!!!


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

I see bridges.









And I'll contribute. Here's a local one, crummy as hell but nicely lit. Should really take a DSLR to it some night.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Visit to Death Valley this past weekend. Several good images were made.


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

pre Strava


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

cle-pano by mbeganyi, on Flickr


----------



## Bike_Ohio (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## Tim Easterday (Feb 2, 2013)

Grand Tetons:


----------



## verno_13th (Aug 18, 2011)

There is some amazing pics in this thread!

View attachment 778847


----------



## Colorado CJ (Oct 20, 2008)

Couple from last weeks snowshoeing outing.


3-March-2013-1 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


3-March-2013-2 by Colorado CJ, on Flickr


----------



## Larry_who (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Larry_who (Mar 10, 2013)

what was that taken on ?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Trona Pinnacles 2013


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^great image! any exif you would care to share?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Sure (EXIF), no secrets here!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Thanks, fascinating reading!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

bsieb said:


> ^thanks, fascinating reading!


LOL!


----------



## Skins (Oct 15, 2004)

*Sullivan Ridge, Santa Monica Mountains*


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

GoPro Hero3 Black mounted on a boom, clamped to the seat tube.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

> GoPro Hero3 Black mounted on a boom, clamped to the seat tube.


Beautiful!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^splat- Great image! I've never used a gopro, how do you trigger it?


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

I dig that GoPro shot!

Here are two recent images taken with my trusty Ricoh GRD.


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

bsieb said:


> ^splat- Great image! I've never used a gopro, how do you trigger it?


I set it on time lapse mode, so it was shooting stills at a set interval. I'd used .5, 1, and 2 second settings on this day, I don't remember exactly which interval I had selected for this shot.

Post processing in Lightroom and Photoshop.


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

.








a few from photog'n the races that got me to buy a mtb and becoming horribly addicted to it (camera collects dust now)


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2013)

View attachment 787679​


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Love that!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Local ride yesterday, Sunday April 21st, Sycamore Cyn (SoCal). Already getting warm and dry out. All the grasses are brown and the trail dusty.


----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## kurrefromtungere (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## BouncingSoul33 (Mar 23, 2006)

A little old, but I just found this thread...These are two of my favorites from our 2010 blizzard in DC, shot with my old Nikon FE and some Ilford Delta 400 on a long ride around the city to check out the snow.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)

*Horsethief*


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Death Valley - Mesquite Flat Dunes - 2013*

Well its in the 100's there now, but earlier this year things were much more pleasant. Mesquite Flat Dunes near Stovepipe Wells - Death Valley, CA.


----------



## DavidFr (Apr 5, 2013)

singlespeedtoday said:


> I dig that GoPro shot!
> 
> Here are two recent images taken with my trusty Ricoh GRD.


Awesome, water is creating the effect of clouds...


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

If you've ever driven to Mammoth (or Tahoe, etc.) from SoCal, then you may have seen these old hunting cabins.










_Home, home on the range!_ - Lee Vining, CA


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Playing With Dolls










If you've mountain biked around the Santa Monica mountains (W. Los Angeles), you may know where this location is.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

A few from last weekend


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

El Salt said:


> Playing With Dolls


Your doll phase... great image!


----------



## cmadd (Feb 12, 2011)

Whitby NE England
Whitby 2012 by cmaddski, on Flickr


----------



## cmadd (Feb 12, 2011)

The Yeti !
Darren on a Yeti by cmaddski, on Flickr


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

More dolls - Santa Monica Mtns.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nikon D70 w/ kit lens.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*A few of the better*

shots the last few weeks


----------



## ArkTrekrider (Jun 15, 2013)

Here are a few from here in Arkansas all within 15 min of the house, most within 5


----------



## Dr boo boo (May 28, 2007)




----------



## imajez (Aug 13, 2009)

Jay riding in Hutcliffe Woods behind where I live - Sheffield UK









Ladybower, Peak District.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

(I don't think I've posted this in the past, but if so please excuse me.)

Beaver, UT School House - on the way to some riding throughout southern Utah.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

csf said:


>


Wow! Nice work on the photo and the conversion!


----------



## singlespeedtoday (Sep 3, 2009)

I happened to notice the light on this little mushroom alongside the trail today and had to stop for a picture. It took me a few tries to get the lens flare just right.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Lower Antelope Canyon, Northern Arizona - November 2013


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

El Salt said:


> Lower Antelope Canyon, Northern Arizona - November 2013


Ya do nice histogram Salt.


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Winter Tree - Near Navajo Lake Utah

I was going through some images from a couple of years ago now, and this one caught my eye. I remember photographing it, stomping around in the shallow snow, trying to come up with the composition that would better isolate this one tree.

Sure, there were many other aspens around, but this one stood apart from the others by just that little bit more.

I know maybe it sounds silly to wonder what a tree is doing at this very moment, and what its "seen" and experienced over the past few years, but I do wonder. Warm days of summer with a full coat of leaves. Fall and it's golden leaves beginning to fall. The absolute silence of winter days. I wonder if others have stopped to photograph you and noticed that you do stand just a bit apart from the others?


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

bsieb said:


> Ya do nice histogram Salt.


.


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

Just a quick snapshot, but thought someone might like the idea and give it a go-just have to stick your face in the snow.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Excellent work posted, wow. Hope I don't bring it down a notch two


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I'll take things down a notch...


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Skids!

www.worntreads.com by Worn Treads, on Flickr


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*Sand Storm On The Dunes*

From my recent trip into the Owens Valley. If you've driven to Mammoth from Los Angeles, you've passed by this place.

The dark rusty-red sand dunes behind Red Hill, a basaltic cinder cone in the Coso Volcanic field near Fossil Falls State Park. If you had a Mars rover here, you could easily think you were seeing images from the Red Planet itself.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Giant Trance X 29, Spur Cross Conservation Area, Cave Creek, AZ. At the top of a very long climb.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

Shot this one at the Oakland SX a few weeks ago. Shot with Canon 70d 70-200 2.8L 








Shot this one of my neighbor, first pan shot ever. I believe this was with my 60d with the 18-135 kit lens.








Color photo that looks B&W, I didnt do much to the photo in editing. Shot with canon 70d 70-200 2.8


----------



## turnerdaniel770 (Feb 6, 2014)

*Nice photo*



csf said:


> Thought I might start a thread dedicated to black and white images and/or toned images. My preference is generally towards making b&w or toned images (shooting digital & converting). If you like post up your black and whites!
> 
> I shot this image over the weekend. while shooting something else I saw my friend there and screamed to him, don't move! took the shot and worked it up that night.
> 
> ...


Amazing photos. Many time black and white photo look better than color photo


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

*Couple of photos*

Couple of BWs the wife has recently taken.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Pulled from video cam the other day - Self portrait, Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

Mmm I do like me some b&w



Lots of awesome in this thread!


----------



## rodjoo (Mar 3, 2014)

I take a lot of pictures on my rides as an amateur photographer so here are some black and whites 


Marin Hawk Hill by rodjoo, on Flickr

this one was published in a Croatian Biker Magazine

Victory by rodjoo, on Flickr

and this one is my beauty before I changed fork, front wheel and front brake 

DSC_8565 by rodjoo, on Flickr


----------



## Tonkafatt (Mar 3, 2014)

*B & W Fatt picture*

Wow, beautiful scene. sending a recent photo from riding Duluth,Mn lake Superior. Very cold am, -5 but had heard that the terrain was gorgeous and with very few riders. Original photo was nice with rare winter Sun showing in Mn but, the B & W captured some of the detail in the frozen waves and while a photo novice, thought I'd take a stab here.


----------



## Butchcantswim (Oct 6, 2013)

*Surly Big Dummy*

















Quickly becoming my favorite bike!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

*The Earths Surface*

Looking south across the periphery of the lake bed, red sands encroaching, at the Coso Volcanic field in the southern Owens Valley, CA.


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)

Just found this thread. Love it! But why no new pix?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Dolbydarma said:


> Just found this thread. Love it! But why no new pix?


Because B&W was so 2014 of course.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

One of my favorite spots to ride.
Mirror Trees by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

Bubblegum by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr

I don't know why but I really like blown out highlights. meh.
So Much Splatter by pavementgraveldirt, on Flickr


----------



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)




----------



## BLUFF (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My last bike


----------



## Dolbydarma (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)

My son of the Bane








Disappearing


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^ Disappearing...very nice!


----------



## WKD-RDR (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## chudly (Nov 3, 2016)

Great stuff,I really like B & W shots. Reminds me of my youth.


----------

